# Filing state taxes after filing federal



## CA5243 (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone...hoping someone can help me out (again). 

I filed my federal taxes last week and stupidly I didn't file state taxes (thought I could do it separately).

I didn't realise you had to have it flow through federal and file them together.

Now I'm screwed because as far as I can tell, to do it retroactively you have to be able to precisely recreate your federal return in software that supports state filing, to make a duplicate that will generate a state return, that I don't efile but can mail (and I can't find software that will support all the factors - expat taxes, state taxes, NRA spouse, and paper filing). Because I did FTC this year it's even more complicated. 

Does anyone have any bright ideas about how to get around this? I am starting to panic. 

Thanks so much for any suggestions. And I definitely have to file...I have a DL, voter reg and bank account still (years later! silly me) and it's a sticky state.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

May I ask in what form you filed your federal return (on paper, with software, etc.). If with software (and you saved it to a file) can't you just reopen the return with your software?


----------



## CA5243 (7 mo ago)

Hi, unfortunately not, I filed with software that just gave me a PDF of my return and nothing else.

I tried importing the PDF into TaxAct but it won't accept it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In any event, no one can really help you if you don't tell us what state. Every state is different - some don't give the extra two months to expats that the IRS does, others basically ask you to start from your taxable income figure on your Federal form, and some do or don't recognize the FEIE or FTC provisions. 

The bank account and voter registration aren't sufficient to tie you to your state forever. The driving license, I don't know - but when did you last renew it? If you've renewed the license while living overseas (i.e. haven't obtained a local license), that could be a sticking point. It sounds like it may be time to disassociate yourself from your home state if you possibly can.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@CA5243 -- Most all the states, if not all, have tax forms online -- usually fillable, resulting in a completed tax return, that you can mail. There is absolutely no requirement to file a State tax return, with any sort of "software," or simultaneously with you federal return. Type your state and "tax return" into your favorite web browser and you'll soon find the forms. Many states mirror data from your federal return, so you should have that handy, when completing your state return. Print it, sign it and mail it (with a check, if necessary,) and you're done! Cheers, 255


----------



## CA5243 (7 mo ago)

Thank you both for your replies @Bevdeforges @255 , very helpful!


----------

